# eyesbeyond.com availability



## Eudgen (Dec 27, 2011)

Anybody knows when eyesbeyond.com will be available?
I can't compile java (and libreoffice) because


```
Please download the patchset, bsd-jdk16-patches-4.tar.bz2, from
 http://www.eyesbeyond.com/freebsddom/java/jdk16.html.
```


----------



## SirDice (Dec 27, 2011)

Ask the person that maintains that website.


----------

